# Whats a good first car for a 16 going on 17 year old?



## jdebarto

Whats a good first car for a 16 going on 17 year old? I live in PA and my dad works on cars and I want a safe but cheap car.??


----------



## Old Rich

My first car was a Jeep . . damn near indestructable and would not go very fast.


----------



## carsey

A one with a low insurance group!


----------



## Valdeam

Something USED and SAFE.

Get them a used pickup truck. That way once they master driving a pickup, anything else is cake!

Valdeam


----------



## Old Rich

A pickup was my second car . . 49 chevy


----------



## SABL

I started out in panel trucks and vans. The '63 Chevy was a panel truck..... a pick-up with full sides and a roof over the back. The van was a '64 Chevy with the driver's seat over the front wheels..... real easy to misjudge and run over the curb when making turns.

One of the least known resources (if available in your state) Is the Department of Administrative Services for your state. I have purchased quite a few vehicles from the state of Ohio at their auctions. Most vehicles are well maintained by OPI and can be a bargain.

If this comes up correctly it is the listing for the next auction (which is open to the public):

http://das.ohio.gov/gsd/PropFac/Surplus/nextauction.asp

The link is only to give you a general idea. Results for the last auction:

http://das.ohio.gov/gsd/PropFac/Surplus/previousauction.asp

The last vehicle I purchased .... 3yrs ago.... was a '98 Cherokee 2dr 4WD with 135K miles for $1300. Tires were shot and had a few scrapes on the body but it still runs great and gets me around in the snow and mud.

My son bought the twin to my Jeep...same year and miles.... 4WD..... better tires and less scrapes.... for $1400.

Many dealers attend these auctions that are little known to the public.

Maybe worth checking to see if PA has a similar program.


----------



## lcurle

Sherman or Panzer tank or Chevy Suburban


----------



## pavelt

how do i adjust parking brake cable on a 1999 ford windstar


----------



## SABL

Hi pavelt,

Latching on to another poster's thread may not get any results. I think you should try here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f155/

This thread is asking opinions on car selection. The provided link is for automotive support.

Best of luck,
SABL


----------



## weekendwarrior1

my first real vehicle that was driveable was a 1992 chevorlet s10 long wheel base it had low insurance and good gas mileage i'm not but 18 now i own a 1988 s10 short wheel base they're very good trucks good gas mileage and low insurance and tags and thats with either the four cylinder or the v6 (i've had both)


----------



## M3guy

A 90's oldsmobile cutlass, reliable, economical, decent looking, safe, cheap insurance.


----------



## bigBonehead

M3guy said:


> A 90's oldsmobile cutlass, reliable, economical, decent looking, safe, cheap insurance.


Or the Buick twin, the LaSabre... 1992 > 2002 can be had cheap, they get goog mileage, and are relatively safe.


----------



## Garner1

My first car was a Lamborghini Diablo and it was a great car wrecked 5 of them but still loved it.


----------



## wolfen1086

The Perfect car for my 15 year old when he gets his license is a 1989 Chevy S-10 Blazer with 175,000 miles on it. Why you may ask? because I bought it 10 years ago for $700, and in 10 years I've put maybe $250 into it in parts and supplies, its reliable (for now) it runs great, its built tough as hell, so when he stops at a light and the guy behind him doesn't he will win ( been there done that) and the main reason is insurance, the cheaper the car the cheaper the insurance. And thanks to Obamas stupid C.A.R.S program, theres plenty of S-10 Blazer parts just laying around in the junk yards


----------



## speedster123

:4-thatsba


----------



## lincoln_ls

my first car and still my only car was a 1993 lincoln mark 8, bought it for $3,000 MINT condition, goes like hell, only had 156,000 miles on it. it has a 4.6 litre dual overhead cam 32v V8 in it. Its fords prime and glory engine, most of them if properly taken care of can last over half a million miles. Mark 8's are really cheap, LUXURIOUS and fast cars. Also really easy to mod because it has the same engine as the mustang cobras.


----------



## bruiser

I'd look around for a Viper or Vette. Good safe transportation.


----------



## Basementgeek

Sticky my neck out here, not my forum to run.

I think this has gotten a little silly on a topic that the poster was serious about.

Since it is a 9 month old question, I am sure they (OP) has figured it out by now.

BG


----------

